# baby red eating hot dogs??



## j-rhay (May 19, 2008)

CAN you feed piranhas hot dogs i seen it on youtube but dont know if i should


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

j-rhay said:


> CAN you feed piranhas hot dogs i seen it on youtube but dont know if i should


Yeah you can! But ummm ...yeah.....not a good idea. That's sh*t food for humans let alone fish.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Pretty much everyone on here is going to tell you it is bad for the fish, which it is. Hotdogs are not good for us let alone a fish. I would recommend just giving them some shrimp, catfish fillets, or try pellets. I give mine a couple feeders a month for a treat. I would never feed mine hot dogs but to everyone their own. Hope this helps!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Pony up the bucks and buy some shrimp. They love it and it's damn good for them.


----------



## j-rhay (May 19, 2008)

right now i feed my piranhas shrimp,krill,prawns,and some feeder pinky's(frozen) ,cichlid pellets ,bloodworms and so on.is this a good variety of food?? and what foods can enhance there color? there are 2 inchers i got 6 piranhas.How can i stop them from fighting they fight some times but i dont want to take any chances so how can i stop them from fighting and why do you think there fighting??? heres a pic


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

i think some hot dogs contain nitrites...i don't know how it affects fish compared to nitrates though, but it definitely will have detrimental effects on their circulation.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

MOVED to feeding and nutrition


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

their aggression is natural but depending on the size of their tank water temp and how often you feed them and adequite places for them to chill out at it wouldnt be a surprise if you lose at least one due to being so called to active. lowering the water temp could help a little and try feeding a little more frequently and maybe a powerhead in the tank. Shrimp with the shell on is probably the best available food for making colors more accented. the ones i have are smaller than a quarter but i have been feding them tetramin, shrimp, and tilapia. today i noticed that one of them looks lik it has doubled the size of the other one i fed mines maybe 3 or times a day and have 2 molly's and a striped minnow looking fish with them so they dont focus too much on each other. but they are biting live plants in half


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

dont feed them pinkys...not good unless its a once in a blue moon type thing.


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> CAN you feed piranhas hot dogs i seen it on youtube but dont know if i should


Yeah you can! But ummm ...yeah.....not a good idea. That's sh*t food for humans let alone fish.
[/quote]
i agree... but hell if you dont take this guys advice,hell give 'em ham and turkey too...remember its ur fish..Jk ...dont do it stick to what these experts say....


----------

